# Hip Problems



## Shaun Bowler (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone here ever develope a hip problem?
Ho w did you deal with it?


----------



## SouthernLA (Jan 28, 2006)

I haave trouble with my hips from a motorcycle crash. I can't sit for too long esp. if i am leaning forward. I find that if i keep my quadriceps stretched out it helps. I drink for shoulder pain though.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 29, 2006)

Shaun Bowler said:


> Anyone here ever develope a hip problem?
> Ho w did you deal with it?



There are hip problems and then there are hip problems. Mine was degenerative joints. Both replaced with artificials and haven't slowed me down any but I always wonder when I lift anything heavy.

Harry K


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 29, 2006)

Sometimes back trouble can show up as hip trouble. Every so often I have been blessed with sciatica in my lower back which feels like a drill going into my hip, not fun. Go to a doctor and get it checked.


----------



## Redbull (Jan 29, 2006)

Dadatwins said:


> Sometimes back trouble can show up as hip trouble. Every so often I have been blessed with sciatica in my lower back which feels like a drill going into my hip, not fun. Go to a doctor and get it checked.



I have sciatica as well. Driving is what usually flares it up. My brother is a massage therapist. A regular visit with him helps keep it in check.


----------



## Jumper (Jan 31, 2006)

My bro in law had both of his hips replaced in his late 30s....the cause prescribed steroid use to survive a number of acute leukemia episodes(he died in 2003). Makes you wonder how all these so called "athletes" who abuse these drugs will fare in the years to come.


----------



## ned coed (Feb 6, 2006)

when i was young gave my hip some grief from falling off my motorcycles but as we all do, you shrug it off and get on with life. about 18 months back i got dumped hard on the matt during ju jitsu training and that led to 15 months grief with no decent nights sleep. so i bought an orthopedic mattress for the bed and one week later my hip stops hurting. that lasted all of three weeks before the pain started again. then a friend tells me about the mineral tablets he was taking for arthritic knees. so i ordered some up. by approx. 6 weeks later pain was gone and i can honestly say has,nt come back. the only twinges i get is when i have to heave say a large prop. on to a truck axle but usually it settles down after a couple of days. have even started training again. the tablets where GLUCOSAMINE SULPHATE WITH CHONDROITINE.
give it a try, see if it works for you. regards, Ned.


----------

